# Ship collision



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Two ships collided yesterday in the Subic area near the port of General Santos. MV Bulk Carrier co9lided with a general cargo vessel. The MV Bulk Carrier went down with the Chief engineer and an apprentice engineer trapped in the engine room.

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/breaking-news/2011/08/10/oil-spill-sarangani-bay-now-under-control-172133


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Typical that the news of the dead seamen comes as an afterthought to the spillage.

R.I.P. to those two lads.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

in another report it said the visibility was not too good at the time???
No radar?.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

billyboy said:


> in another report it said the visibility was not too good at the time???
> No radar?.


Or the collision was radar assisted ?.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

billyboy said:


> Two ships collided yesterday in the Subic area near the port of General Santos. MV Bulk Carrier co9lided with a general cargo vessel. The MV Bulk Carrier went down with the Chief engineer and an apprentice engineer trapped in the engine room.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/breaking-news/2011/08/10/oil-spill-sarangani-bay-now-under-control-172133


Surely General Santos is a long way from Subic!!


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> Surely General Santos is a long way from Subic!!


Its in southern Mindanao, perhaps Billyboy meant to say Saranggani Bay.


----------

